# Pre gig jitters



## UnattendedGolfcart (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a show with my band today at 3. It's a big day long concert my friends are putting on. My band is only playing an intro and three songs but it's our first gig and it's my first non-cover band gig in like four years. I'm really nervous.

I know I shouldn't be because I'm playing to a ton of my friends who will be supportive no matter how we do, but I've still got nerves over it.

Any advice? I know once I start playing it'll be fine but right now I feel like a nervous wreck.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 30, 2016)

Don't overthink things. That would be my #1 recommendation. Been there. 

Other than that... what works for some may not work for others so...

I highly doubt that this would even be a consideration but since I've seen it happen before and actually been on the bad side of this several times... make sure you don't drink ( much if any) before the show. Can't stress how many times I've seen guys want to "take the edge off" and wind up with horrible results. 

Have fun, man and just go with the flow. Awesome that you have a good fan-base that will be there to support you. Make sure that everything is double-checked with sound, equip, etc. Other than that, let whatever happens happen. Enjoy.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 30, 2016)

I know it's easier said then done, but once the music starts just pretend the crowds not there. I get the same thing, but I just tell myself that once our drummer counts in it's just the three of us like it is every practice. Hope this helps. Either way good luck. Just remember: none of the audience knows how it's supposed to sound so just play with confidence and they won't be able to tell if you fvcked up or not.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 30, 2016)

broj15 said:


> Just remember: none of the audience knows how it's supposed to sound so just play with confidence and they won't be able to tell if you ....ed up or not.



This.


----------



## Mangle (Apr 30, 2016)

Got some good advice right there. 3 songs will be over before you know it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 30, 2016)

I like to have a drink or two - not more than two as obviously I don't want it to impair my playing. Just enough to take the "edge" off. Works great for me. No idea how old you are so you might not have that option, and I'm sure many will vehemently detest the idea, but it works for me. 


Rev.


----------



## asher (Apr 30, 2016)

Especially if you have one or two most practices 

Try not to over think. You've practiced this stuff, let it come out - I think I make a lot more mistakes on transitions (ughh) if I'm trying to think about it.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks guys.

We played. It was okay... by my standards.

Than again, my standards for myself are outrageously high.

Overall it went fine, we hit everything we needed to, we ....ing headbanged, I biffed a solo but nobody really noticed I think. We ....ed up a few times but always got back on track. Unfortunately since our singer had never practiced with us before (he lives a couple hours away in my hometown) the vocals weren't great but he hit his marks on the major parts. It was fun. I have post show depression "why weren't we better" and all that .... but we got so many compliments so I know I'm just beating myself up over nothing. The whole experience was fun.

I got some food and headed back to my apartment where I'm chilling and sitting for the first time in like five hours then I'm heading back to the house to watch the rest of the bands. Hopefully I'll get some pics or vids up.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 1, 2016)

Here's a few pics from the show ~

















I had a great time playing. The post show "depression" very quickly faded and I'm just glad I got to have a good experience with my friends.


----------



## Given To Fly (May 1, 2016)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I have a show with my band today at 3. It's a big day long concert my friends are putting on. My band is only playing an intro and three songs but it's our first gig and it's my first non-cover band gig in like four years. I'm really nervous.
> 
> I know I shouldn't be because I'm playing to a ton of my friends who will be supportive no matter how we do, but I've still got nerves over it.
> 
> Any advice? I know once I start playing it'll be fine but right now I feel like a nervous wreck.



- Do not ask for advice right before a performance. Likewise, do not give advice right before a performance. 
- Ask for advice in a day or two. 
- Its normal to be nervous when your ego feels threatened. That is one reason why people are afraid of "speaking in public." Thespians, dancers, and musicians learn how deal with that feeling, most people avoid it their entire lives. 




UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Here's a few pics from the show ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No matter how poorly I play or how well I play, I always feel a euphoric sense of contentment while mentally criticizing various aspects of my playing. I also want to perform again immediately after, without fail. Perhaps that is what you call "post show depression."

Lastly, based off those pictures, you were playing outside in a backyard with a singer the band had never rehearsed with and a drummer whose only piece of clothing I can account for is a shoe on his left foot. I'm not suggesting you compromise your personal integrity but as a band, you guys were facing some objective disadvantages. If you are still wondering "why weren't we better" consider these observations as potential reasons. i could be wrong though....


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 1, 2016)

Given To Fly said:


> - Do not ask for advice right before a performance. Likewise, do not give advice right before a performance.
> - Ask for advice in a day or two.
> - Its normal to be nervous when your ego feels threatened. That is one reason why people are afraid of "speaking in public." Thespians, dancers, and musicians learn how deal with that feeling, most people avoid it their entire lives.
> 
> ...



I only asked because I felt fine leading up to it, but the morning of the show I felt nervous. That's why I asked then.

We had fun, that's what matters. We weren't getting paid, we were at my friend's house, at least eight other bands played, and our drummer's other band had just played before us so that's why he was shirtless and shoeless haha

I'm not mad at our performance and I know that everyone, including the crowd, had fun. Anyone who would be actively criticizing us for our first and only show, I don't care to know them because they missed the point. Nobody was judging, most people were drunk or high at that point. I'm just overly critical of myself in this situation because I haven't played out in years. I quickly got over my self-consciousness and knew that having fun was what mattered.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 2, 2016)

I used to take care of my nerves by doing some stretches and walking around the venue. Just trying to get my mind off of actually playing for as long as possible before we set up on stage, then I would pretend that I was playing a huge festival  

I found that if I tried to think of playing our set just like a practice, I'd end up over-analyzing and looking at the other members/my fretboard, but if I thought of it as an even _bigger_ gig, I would just let the music happen and have more fun with it. 

Also, cool pics! I've got the same TSF hoodie


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 2, 2016)

Go on a run. That's just what I do if I get the jits, which has been happening since I haven't been playing steady gigs. A little bit of beer helps, but I don't drink much at all anymore so it goes a long way. I know if I get too tipsy I get sloppy and thrashy. 

Something that has previously helped me, was to make an ass out of myself by playing and singing some Celine Dion in falsetto before the set. It's all uphill from there


----------



## Hollowway (May 2, 2016)

I really think the take home lesson here is to NEVER leave a golf cart unattended, because there's always that risk that someone will steal the drummer's clothes.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (May 2, 2016)

I think it is just a matter of having fun. If you don't fully enjoy what you are doing (or about to do), then you will feel nervous. On the other hand, if you think about how good you will feel during and afterwards, about the adrenaline rush, about physical and psychological rewards, then your performance will be full of confidence.
Maybe you won't perform well, but you will have a smile printed on your face.

And this true for any kind of performance. Playing sports, job interviews, university exams... this is how you beat "stage fright".

PS: It also depends on the other guys in the band, of course. I always had the luck to play in bands where fun and feelings were priorities, even though the songs were quite technical and required some skills. You messed it up? Who cares, keep playing and laugh.


----------



## TedEH (May 2, 2016)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> It was fun.



Mission accomplished then. 

If you're having fun, the other band members are having fun, the audience is having fun- everything else is secondary.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 2, 2016)

TedEH said:


> - everything else is secondary.



..yeah like sounding good


----------



## EmaDaCuz (May 3, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> ..yeah like sounding good



If you don't sound and play REALLY AWFUL, then yes, even that is secondary.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (May 3, 2016)

You don't need that guitar. I need that guitar. Gimme.


----------



## gujukal (Jun 5, 2016)

My best advice is to practice the songs until you can play them without thinking. It's always nice to know that u are able to play the songs good enough even though you're nervous or having anxiety.


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 5, 2016)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


>



You should keep that cable tucked through your strap so it doesn't get yanked out if you step on it or hook it on your pedalboard/singer.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 5, 2016)

I play hackey sack before shows and feel way better


----------



## TamanShud (Jun 11, 2016)

I think everyone develops their own pre-show rituals that help them control their nerves, you'll find what works for you.

For me, I have to listen to First It Giveth by Queens of the Stone Age before every gig, no idea why  but it works


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Jun 13, 2016)

TheKindred said:


> You should keep that cable tucked through your strap so it doesn't get yanked out if you step on it or hook it on your pedalboard/singer.



I definitely should, I'm just one of those dudes who likes holding their guitar really high so I spend so much effort getting my head/arms through the strap I forget to wrap the cable 

Here's a video of my band's intro and first song if anyone was interested. Vocalist forgot some of the lyrics but overall it turned out pretty cool. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD-yMhm5Yaw


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 24, 2016)

I do stretching exercises. Helps a lot. Keeps me from pulling something, too.


----------



## CGrant109 (Aug 3, 2016)

I found doing some yoga stretches for about 10-20 minutes really, really helped.

Getting out and away from the venue (making sure you're all good for the soundcheck and everything else). Go for a walk for a couple minutes and practice taking long deep breathes.

If you drink, I've found having 1-2 beers (low % beer, usually Newcastle or Stella or something you don't have to think about) helps out quite a bit too. Make sure you can control this though and don't end up playing sloppy because of it (been there).

Just remove the importance that it has anything to do with _you_. You're playing with your bandmates and they're all having the same kind of thing going on mentally too. You spend all this time practicing, to lead up to that moment of playing a show for people to enjoy. Think about one of your favorite concert experiences, think about how the band's overall performance was. Just have fun!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 3, 2016)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Any advice? I know once I start playing it'll be fine but right now I feel like a nervous wreck.



That's pretty much how I am - as in knowing i'll be fine once the gig starts. I played almost every week for awhile there and still got nerves here and there. Preparation is a good place to start - of course knowing the material, but make sure you have everything you could possibly need and a plan to get set it up quickly so you can relax a bit. Once you know your rig is all setup and working properly, it's easier to relax. I always liked to get setup, say hello to everyone, shoot the .... a bit, then give myself 10 minutes to chill out alone and calm down a little (especially on hot days - with the a/c kicking in the car). That way i'd get on stage feeling fresh and rip roaring to go, rather than fresh off setting up a bunch of gear and frazzled.

Especially for 3 songs, simplify your rig as much as possible, don't bring 4 guitars unless absolutely needed - make life easy on yourself.

bets of luck!


----------



## Drew (Aug 5, 2016)

I don't really gig much anymore, but back when I did, I was always nervous as .... before getting on stage... And then, as soon as I step out on stage, it's gone. I just get really in-the-moment and stop thinking. It's a total rush.


----------



## jase (Aug 8, 2016)

Make sure you have something to eat within the 30min before your set. And if you play a longer set, have a minute or two break at around the mid point of your set for a drink of water. 

And I find screaming can release the tension and nervousness, so you could try that next time, just scream your lungs out in the crowd during the set before yours. 

And like others have said, enjoy and have fun!


----------



## eyeswide (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm a little late now, but visualization is key! Before your set, just picture yourself up there killing it. When it comes time to play, get it in your head that you've already nailed the set, and now all you've got to do is just play the songs.

Easy peas!


----------



## thrsher (Aug 10, 2016)

i always take a nervous .... before every show i have ever played


----------

